# 6 days to deliver me my eggs, any good???



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Do you think the eggs will be any good after the USPS took 6 days to deliver this package to me. It will get here today. All the other eggs I have ordered are being delivered today after only 2 days in the mail but this package I am worried about. 6 days in the mail, wont they be rotten????


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Candle them before putting in the bator. Mark those with marker for ruptured air cells and any signs of development and then keep watch for any thing unusual. Chances are they never got warm enough to begin to develop.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Try and see if anything develops!!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Well I am going to try and see what happens. You never know. Hubby said the 1 leghor egg that we hatched out last year was over a month old, so I guess it can happen.

I got all 12 of those eggs today and not a one was broken. Got my gamebird eggs to and only 1 was broken, so was happy as could be.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

hildar said:


> Well I am going to try and see what happens. You never know. Hubby said the 1 leghor egg that we hatched out last year was over a month old, so I guess it can happen.
> 
> I got all 12 of those eggs today and not a one was broken. Got my gamebird eggs to and only 1 was broken, so was happy as could be.


If the eggs are packaged properly you should never have broken eggs. While I was still selling hatching eggs over many years never did anyone report a broken egg.

And I remembered and oops I did once. I sold eggs to someone, I had been collecting eggs that week. I always checked eggs before shipping just in case. One was obviously old, old, old. I wrapped all of the eggs and sent them on their way.

Later that day I realized the old egg wasn't on the counter. I had sent it. I warned the customer, she set it any way and it hatched.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I am praying at least a few will hatch out of that dozen. Normally my eggs get to people in good shape however it all depends on how the USPS does things. I was talking to the postal worker yesterday and she said some of the folks have told her if fragile is on the box, the workers handle it far worse then when it doesn't say anything on there. I am doing triple boxes now when I send out eggs. Just to be on the safe side. I don't like mine breaking when I send them out. To me that is a waste. So triple boxes, and tons of foam, and newspaper along with fiberfill. Even some shavings in there.

Hubby told me his mom always lets her eggs set a week before she tries to hatch them out, so I guess then these eggs I bought may just hatch.


----------

